# discipline, training techniques, and conditioning



## jungerkrieger (Oct 2, 2010)

hey guys the main reason i joined this forum was to find other thai fighters who want to share their training and conditioning techniques with me. Plus i wanted to see if they also struggle with discipline?

discipline to me is being dedicated to it so much that you dont find it hard to train by yourself on a regular basis

Do you find it hard to train by yourself? for example: shadow boxing, cardio, strength training anything you do to stay sharp outside of the gym and do you do this regularly? do u find it hard to do this regularly?

what are some training techniques you do by yourself on a regular basis?
for example i do: 

8 sets of 25 incline push ups (with my feet up on the seat of a chair)

5 sets of 10 pull ups wrists facing me
5 sets of 10 pulls ups palms facing away

sit up/crunches as many as i can do i try to do 4 sets of 50 

sit up/crunches are hard for me because i have a spondylolisthesis in my lower back

i feel like this isnt verry much outside of training with my teacher and i was wandering what else i could be doing to strenghten my core and can anyone relate to my situation?

i wish i could say i do this regularly but i probaly do it for a few weeks maybe a few months and quit for a few months or weeks its just when im "in the mood" does any1 have any tips for better discipline?


----------



## l_uk3y (Oct 2, 2010)

One thing that might help you out with consistancy.

Instead of training "when you feel like it" maybe plan sessions in advance.
i.e.  On tuesday nights and thursday nights at 5:00 I will do this session.
      On Sundays I will do this particular session.

That way when it comes to those times you know it is training time. Instead of just thinking to yourself  "is it training time?"   

You need to be realistic with your training level and goals and have them planned out if you want to be able to stick with them.

Luke.


----------



## BloodMoney (Oct 2, 2010)

l_uk3y said:


> One thing that might help you out with consistancy.
> 
> Instead of training "when you feel like it" maybe plan sessions in advance.
> i.e.  On tuesday nights and thursday nights at 5:00 I will do this session.
> ...



Spot on. Cant add anything to that. Regime and consistency are the keys to good training. They _are _discipline.


----------



## jungerkrieger (Oct 2, 2010)

well i always try to divide it up by days, and work out every other day in the morning or before i go to bed. see ive changed jobs, moved, graduated, went back to school, and other stuff so my schedule has rarely been consistent but maybe if i set a specific time. 

so nobody else has this problem except for me!? wonderful

what about the rest of the things i was talking about?

training techniques?

conditioning?


----------



## BloodMoney (Oct 4, 2010)

In respons to your PM:

Well im not going to list off all the conditioning and training I do lol, it varies from week to week and would be an epic novel of a post, if I could remember them all. Roughly, I do:

3x BJJ a week, with a minimum of 45 minutes rolling on the matt (nothing like matt fitness).

Occasionally we will do some BJJ conditioning but I dont have time to do that much anymore. Look these up on the net, they are hard to explain, but basically they are crawling drills. Well run round the park a few times, speeding up each lap. Then well spider crawl to a marker and back, walk on our hands in pressup position to a marker and back etc

2-4 Chun sessions a week where I chain punch a wall bag, practice wooden dummy and other drills by myself or 4 corners, striking drills or Chi Sau with a partner. (This doesnt count formal Chun classes I also teach, because im instructing and not very active during these times).

2x Gym sessions a week. Basically we do a lot of stuff at the gym, we do back, legs, core, arms etc. Rotating per week. Lately ive been targeting my core and legs, so hard out leg presses (30x reps @ 200kg at least) and shitloads of burpees, pushups, situps/crunches, swiss ball stuff, prone holds, kneeling weight assisted crunch things etc (sorry I dont know all the technical names for things lol). Stuff using your own body weight as resistance too (like pullups with different grips, as your doing) and some cardio. I dont really like running so I only do a bit of that, mainly its on the cross trainer and rowing machine, or doing cross fit stuff (just google it). No idea on Muay Thai conditioning, not really keen on battering my shins to a bloody pulp, I want to still be able to go tramping when im 50.

I train 6 nights a week, generally multiple things per night. A lot of the time my brain says "your too tired, dont train tonight" or "I cant be bothered going to the gym tonight" and I just calmly tell it to STFU and train anyway. Even the most dedicated, motivated guy still cant be bothered a lot of the time, difference is he just does it while others sit at home and watch tv. All those infomercials claiming  10 second workouts because "no ones got time nowdays" are ********. I work a fulltime job, am married, have an active band and enjoy shooting and hunting. I get time for all that in, you just gotta go hard  As a result though I dont have many friends, nor do I ever go out and party, or go on holiday etc...but hey I didnt say there wouldnt be sacrifices.


----------



## jungerkrieger (Oct 8, 2010)

thank u that was most helpful


----------

